# where did you mount your pump?



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to have fmic, this mean for an easy install point. Now that I have the stock smic, I dont really know where to mount the pump. Just wanted some ideas.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: where did you mount your pump? (badbidet)*

Mine is in the trunk.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3444734


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*









it's hard to see, but the pump is actually mounted to a steel plate that is bolted to the frame. I have also since moved the solenoid valves closer to the nozzles


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_








it's hard to see, but the pump is actually mounted to a steel plate that is bolted to the frame. I have also since moved the solenoid valves closer to the nozzles

Wow is that a MKV? here is mine


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

nice. I did mine behind the rebar. btw stock rebar is made of diamond. hardest thing I have ever had to drill through. . .


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (badbidet)*

Mid install.


----------



## egis (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

hey wassupfor how long u've been having the pump mounted in this position?i asked because my 2 pumps in a row took a dump.i'm done. i liked W/A but i can't
afford to buy a new pump every year.


----------



## cadbury99 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (egis)*

I mounted mine here:








The full DIY can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4353934

-Cad


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cadbury99)*

Mounted mine where the spare tire used to be and two linked 2.5 gal tanks where the rear seat used to be.


----------

